# ... Ann Arbor ... Who's got pics? ...



## Rollo (Apr 28, 2019)

... Didn't get to go this year ... What'd we miss?...


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 28, 2019)

Here you go 


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 28, 2019)

Very nice keep them coming


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 28, 2019)

[emoji106]













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Apr 28, 2019)

The inside bikes look to be at a higher level


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 28, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> The inside bikes look to be at a higher level



Yes some were [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 28, 2019)

A few big money bikes 







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 28, 2019)

More ! Keep the pics going !


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 28, 2019)

I think that's about all I have I was too busy looking around Haha 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Apr 29, 2019)

... Bump for more pics! ...


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 29, 2019)

Here’s a few more


----------



## SLM (Apr 29, 2019)

Outstanding Swap Meet and Show !!  The guys and gals did a great job putting on a Huge event that so many people attend and enjoy !!
Thank you Paul and all who made it happen !!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 29, 2019)

A few photos


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 29, 2019)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> A few photos
> 
> View attachment 989218
> 
> ...





BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> A few photos
> 
> View attachment 989218
> 
> ...


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 29, 2019)

A few others.  It was a great bike show swap meet like always.I think the 2 day event is a great thing. What do you think ?


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2019)

More pictures.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2019)

More!!


----------



## SLM (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the great photos !!   The BMX cruiser line up is awesome !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Congrats Mike on the Classic Bike of the Year Award for Best Restored. A huge shout out to Paul @pkleppert , Annie, and the AA team for putting on a great show/swap. I know Paul was running on fumes there at the end! I look forward to next year and challenge the CABE community to bring a bike next year to show. I heard from at least a few people that they had never seen an Evinrude in person before. This is a great opportunity to display your pride and joy and maybe even take home a plaque and/or some cash for your sharing. I'll post on my blog tonight my take on the show along with a few photos. www.VintageAmericanBicycles.com V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2019)

Love that Gene Autry! Anybody buy it? What was the price?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 30, 2019)

Again .. More awesome pics ! Just shows that the vintage bicycle hobby is still going strong , need shows with that caliber of stuff for sale up here in the Northwest!   So the question is this , who had the 38 Roadmaster on display .Looks like one that was owned


 by a collector out here in the Northwest , looks like a 39 Tacoma plate on the back..


----------



## buck sova (Apr 30, 2019)

is that Schwinn Orange Krate frame and Guard still for Sale


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Again .. More awesome pics ! Just shows that the vintage bicycle hobby is still going strong , need shows with that caliber of stuff for sale up here in the Northwest!   So the question is this , who had the 38 Roadmaster on display .Looks like one that was ownedView attachment 989401
> 
> by a collector out here in the Northwest , looks like a 39 Tacoma plate on the back..




That is a '38 Snyder built Zep. This bike won CYOB "Best Preserved". Full boogie with ND WD front brake, ND 2 Speed, Zep Speedo, and headlights, taillight, and horn all work. I own it now but it came from Rick C. and does have a '39 Tacoma plate so this is likely the same bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh, my!
I kneel to the Patch Kit King.
 Very impressive!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 30, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a '38 Snyder built Zep. This bike won CYOB "Best Preserved". Full boogie with ND WD front brake, ND 2 Speed, Zep Speedo, and headlights, taillight, and horn all work. I own it now but it came from Rick C. and does have a '39 Tacoma plate so this is likely the same bike. V/r Shawn



RIDEEE-ON !  Yep saw that bike displayed at one of the Phill Marshall Le may bicycle shows back in the early 2000s..Nice bike!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2019)

GREAT SHOW, PHOTOGRAPHY AND BIKE PICS!
ONE OF YOU HAD TO BE A PRO PHOTOGRAPHER!
MY BEST TO PAUL KLEPPERT AND ALL OTHERS.
WISH I WAS THERE AGAIN!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2019)

GREAT SHOW, PHOTOGRAPHY AND BIKE PICS!
ONE OF YOU HAD TO BE A PRO PHOTOGRAPHER!
MY BEST TO PAUL KLEPPERT AND ALL OTHERS.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Congrats Mike on the Classic Bike of the Year Award for Best Restored. A huge shout out to Paul @pkleppert , Annie, and the AA team for putting on a great show/swap. I know Paul was running on fumes there at the end! I look forward to next year and challenge the CABE community to bring a bike next year to show. I heard from at least a few people that they had never seen an Evinrude in person before. This is a great opportunity to display your pride and joy and maybe even take home a plaque and/or some cash for your sharing. I'll post on my blog tonight my take on the show along with a few photos. www.VintageAmericanBicycles.com V/r Shawn




Thank you Shawn congratulations to you on your 2 wins!!  We actually got to see 2 Evinrude”s at Memory Lane.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GREAT SHOW, PHOTOGRAPHY AND BIKE PICS!
> ONE OF YOU HAD TO BE A PRO PHOTOGRAPHER!
> MY BEST TO PAUL KLEPPERT AND ALL OTHERS.




My pictures were done with my iPhone ...


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Love that Gene Autry! Anybody buy it? What was the price?




Not sure if anyone bought the Gene Autry but it was a killer little bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Surprised nobody posted pics of this one. There is rare and then there is this and no its not Brant! 1954 CWC Skylark aka "Dream Bike"


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 30, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Not sure if anyone bought the Gene Autry but it was a killer little bike!





Twins bought Gene Autry and it was nice


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 30, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GREAT SHOW, PHOTOGRAPHY AND BIKE PICS!
> ONE OF YOU HAD TO BE A PRO PHOTOGRAPHER!
> MY BEST TO PAUL KLEPPERT AND ALL OTHERS.



I wish lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

I pretty much took a lot of the same pics but here are a few that may be different. To read my blog and see all my pics go to www.VintageAmericanBicycles.com  V/r Shawn


----------

